# 2021 MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SPRING SWAP MEET IS FINALIZED!



## lilchik17750

*MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SPRING SWAP 2021 IS FINALIZED!!
THURS. MAY 6TH- SUN. MAY 9TH

EXCITING NEWS THIS YEAR: THE SWAP IS NOW TIED TO THE FLEA MARKET AT THE FAIRGROUNDS THIS SAME SAT. THE 8TH AND SUNDAY THE 9TH!! SHOULD BRING MORE TRAFFIC; AND HOPEFULLY A WEALTH OF ADDITIONAL SHOPPERS!*

*SAME LOCATION AS FALL 2020, IN THE SOUTH PARKING LOT (ALL OUTDOORS) OF:

THE WOOD COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS AT:
900 W. POE RD.*
*BOWLING GREEN, OH 43402

SEE ATTACHED FLYER FOR DETAILS!

STAY WELL IN THE MEANTIME,
LISA AND JERRY*


** ALL ARE WELCOME TO SHARE OR POST THIS FLYER ON ANY FORUM YOU FEEL WOULD HELP US GET MORE SHOPPERS AND SWAPPERS!!
​


----------



## catfish

Great news!!!


----------



## jungleterry

LOOOOOOOOOOVE IT ,the fall show was great so glad there going ahead .


----------



## pkleppert

Ann Arbor will be Sunday May 23, 2021 as planned


----------



## mfhemi1969

Thanks Lisa and Jerry ! We all appreciate all the hard work you put into this show. I think we all needed something to look forward to!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

This will be a fantastic swap meet its a great place nice town and close by to very nice hotels and food ,,,I had a great time found great bikes sold a lot,,,,,I cant wait


----------



## JOEL

Awesome!


----------



## Freqman1

Great news just a shame we couldn't get a MLC/AA week. 4500 miles in one month would be a little much for me--provided I'm even back for this. V/r Shawn


----------



## bashton

Cant wait! That is a great location.

BA


----------



## koolbikes

This will become the Premiere Bicycle Swap Meet, 4 days, Great location, many places to stay, eat, etc. with an added feature of a Flea Market to boot. What more could you ask for... 3 Bicycle Swap Meets in May 2021 !!... WOW !!
Memory Lane May 6-9, Ann-Arbor May 22 - 23, Bicycle Heaven May 29 - 30
Can't Wait!


----------



## detroitbike

Now if we could only rent a camper at the event so we could just stay on the grounds ...


----------



## PJ311foo

Cool I’ll be there


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Maybe this guy will be there:


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

This swap meet will be fantastic and will have a big flee market in the same fairgrounds,,,The fairgrounds has many food places close and nice hotels  I cant wait,,,I am Looking for BMX parts or high end BMX bikes or trade for Schwinn Krate bikes or others I have ,always looking for most items in bunches ,412 716 4956 after noons best,,I can bring to the swap ,,,THE BICYCLE HEAVEN BIKE SWAP PITTSBURGH was changed to MAY 29 and 30 -2021 ,,info at bcycleheaven.org..


----------



## 1817cent

Might make this one!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Norrin

I just found this thread and it totally made my day!!!!!!!!  Heck, it made my week, month.......


----------



## Tim s

I don’t think Bernie will need those mittens in May in Ohio. Tim


----------



## ricobike

One month away now!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

lilchik17750 said:


> *MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SPRING SWAP 2021 IS FINALIZED!!
> THURS. MAY 6TH- SUN. MAY 9TH
> 
> EXCITING NEWS THIS YEAR: THE SWAP IS NOW TIED TO THE FLEA MARKET AT THE FAIRGROUNDS THIS SAME SAT. THE 8TH AND SUNDAY THE 9TH!! SHOULD BRING MORE TRAFFIC; AND HOPEFULLY A WEALTH OF ADDITIONAL SHOPPERS!*
> 
> *SAME LOCATION AS FALL 2020, IN THE SOUTH PARKING LOT (ALL OUTDOORS) OF:
> 
> THE WOOD COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS AT:
> 900 W. POE RD.*
> *BOWLING GREEN, OH 43402
> 
> SEE ATTACHED FLYER FOR DETAILS!
> 
> STAY WELL IN THE MEANTIME,
> LISA AND JERRY*
> 
> 
> ** ALL ARE WELCOME TO SHARE OR POST THIS FLYER ON ANY FORUM YOU FEEL WOULD HELP US GET MORE SHOPPERS AND SWAPPERS!!
> ​
> View attachment 1338917



WISHING ALL A GREAT MEET!  WISH I COULD BE THERE!
LISA AND JERRY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I HEAR!
WES PINCHOT


----------



## 52Ford

I’m pretty darn excited for this show! 
I have a pickup and trailer full of old Schwinn parts and bikes that are looking for new homes and 4 days to make it happen.


----------



## lilchik17750

Just a reminder, this is a 4 day Swap: Thurs through Sunday this Spring which is NEW!!!!! No arriving before Thursday or after........and please try to stay through at least Sunday Noon. If you arrive in town earlier than Thursday, suggest Wal-Mart etc., NOT in a line on a city street.....that'll get you a ticket for sure.

We tied this together with the local Flea Market, and should have extra traffic all around!

Safe travels everyone!


----------



## catfish

lilchik17750 said:


> Just a reminder, this is a 4 day Swap: Thurs through Sunday this Spring which is NEW!!!!! No arriving before Thursday or after........and please stay through at least Sunday Noon. If you arrive in town earlier suggest Wal-Mart etc., NOT in a line on a city street.....that'll get you a ticket for sure.
> 
> We tied this together with the local Flea Market, and should have extra traffic all around!
> 
> Safe travels everyone!



Does these mean we have to stay 24 / 7 ??? I have a hotel room booked, and I plan on driving there every night.....


----------



## lilchik17750

Coming and going is certainly NOT controlled except no arriving before Thurs. We encourage everyone to support our local community in any way possible.....fuel, carry-outs, hotels, restaurants, etc!


----------



## stezell

Lisa is it alright if we come by Wednesday evening/night to drop off our bikes, parts, etc. at our spots? 

Thank you ma'am, 
Sean


----------



## catfish

lilchik17750 said:


> Coming and going is certainly NOT controlled except no arriving before Thurs. or after. We encourage everyone to support our local community in any way possible.....fuel, carry-outs, hotels, restaurants, etc!




Thank you. I will be there Thursday Morning.


----------



## lilchik17750

Sean.......Nope


----------



## kccomet

where's a good motel nearby, I Googled and there's several. where's the kool kids stayin


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Anyone want to trade a Nice Schwinn Krate for a very nice BMX or parts ,,


----------



## ratrodz

kccomet said:


> where's a good motel nearby, I Googled and there's several. where's the kool kids stayin




We’re at the Hampton.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Best Western Falcon Plaza


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> Best Western Falcon Plaza



I guess we know where the Pre swap party is at. I think I'm staying here as well Brant need to look again, lol!


----------



## stezell

lilchik17750 said:


> Sean.......Nope



Thank you ma'am that's all I wanted to know. I hope everyone remembers to bring their mask, hand sanitizer, wipes, and be respectful of others.


----------



## rbgolf01

pkleppert said:


> Ann Arbor will be Sunday May 23, 2021 as planned



Darn its cancelled...Ann Arbor


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

lilchik17750 said:


> *MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SPRING SWAP 2021 IS FINALIZED!!
> THURS. MAY 6TH- SUN. MAY 9TH
> 
> EXCITING NEWS THIS YEAR: THE SWAP IS NOW TIED TO THE FLEA MARKET AT THE FAIRGROUNDS THIS SAME SAT. THE 8TH AND SUNDAY THE 9TH!! SHOULD BRING MORE TRAFFIC; AND HOPEFULLY A WEALTH OF ADDITIONAL SHOPPERS!*
> 
> *SAME LOCATION AS FALL 2020, IN THE SOUTH PARKING LOT (ALL OUTDOORS) OF:
> 
> THE WOOD COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS AT:
> 900 W. POE RD.*
> *BOWLING GREEN, OH 43402
> 
> SEE ATTACHED FLYER FOR DETAILS!
> 
> STAY WELL IN THE MEANTIME,
> LISA AND JERRY*
> 
> 
> ** ALL ARE WELCOME TO SHARE OR POST THIS FLYER ON ANY FORUM YOU FEEL WOULD HELP US GET MORE SHOPPERS AND SWAPPERS!!
> ​
> View attachment 1338917



Hi Can anyone from MI coming to the swap meet who can pick up a rusty old bike for me in Traverse City MI ,,,412 716 4956 TEXT OR CALL    THANK YOU


----------



## John G04

New Mexico Brant said:


> Best Western Falcon Plaza




Same!


----------



## Kato

YES - just realized I'm going to be in town that weekend for Mother's Day.
Actually coming in Wednesday night !!!!! Finally get to go to the show !!!


----------



## sm2501

Lisa has opened up early entry for the Memory Lane swap meet to Wednesday at 10am. It will run $20 extra (on top of booth space price) to get in on Wednesday. She says that the early entry fees will pay for showers for campers. 

Thanks Lisa and Jerry for making this happen! Please spread the word.


----------



## bikebozo

Great , count me in


----------



## New Mexico Brant

stezell said:


> I guess we know where the Pre swap party is at. I think I'm staying here as well Brant need to look again, lol!



We are counting on you Sean to bring a few Mason jars of that sweet Tennessee moonshine.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

sm2501 said:


> Lisa has opened up early entry for the Memory Lane swap meet to Wednesday at 10am. It will run $20 extra (on top of booth space price) to get in on Wednesday. She says that the early entry fees will pay for showers for campers.
> 
> Thanks Lisa and Jerry for making this happen! Please spread the word.



Thats all good but planed with the date they said was going to happen I got hotel and plans for Thursday ,,,


----------



## 52Ford

sm2501 said:


> Lisa has opened up early entry for the Memory Lane swap meet to Wednesday at 10am. It will run $20 extra (on top of booth space price) to get in on Wednesday. She says that the early entry fees will pay for showers for campers.
> 
> Thanks Lisa and Jerry for making this happen! Please spread the word.





BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Thats all good but planed with the date they said was going to happen I got hotel and plans for Thursday ,,,



That was my thought too!


----------



## ricobike

sm2501 said:


> Lisa has opened up early entry for the Memory Lane swap meet to Wednesday at 10am. It will run $20 extra (on top of booth space price) to get in on Wednesday. She says that the early entry fees will pay for showers for campers.
> 
> Thanks Lisa and Jerry for making this happen! Please spread the word.




This is great news.  I'm going to be driving in on Wednesday afternoon and I was going to camp out at Walmart.  Much nicer to just be able to set up and sleep on site.


----------



## sm2501

Easy enough to change!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

LOOKING FOR THE PICTURES OF SWAP MEET!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOOKING FOR THE PICTURES OF SWAP MEET!



Wes, it did not start yet.  It begins on Wednesday.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

On my way!


----------



## catfish




----------



## Maskadeo

Make sure to go to Bowling Green and not Grand Rapids!   



If you end up here and don’t recognize anybody you’re in the wrong spot


----------



## sm2501

Memory Lane is upon us the weather looks as though it’s gonna be a great weekend. I spoke with Lisa this morning and she said there’s plenty of space for all.  For anybody who did not make the fall meet the new location is great and has tons of space for everybody. Let’s make this the best swap in years.


----------



## bentwoody66

So is a spot for 1 day the same as all days?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bentwoody66 said:


> So is a spot for 1 day the same as all days?



Yes, unless you come on Wednesday; it is then $20 more.  $30 for a space is the deal of the century considering the size, number of vendors, and turn-out to this swap.  The art fairs I do usually start at around $100 per square foot; some are much higher.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Still packing for a great swap meet ,,,,,Looking for BMX items and everything other ,or items in bunches look me up ,,Drive safe


----------



## sm2501

bentwoody66 said:


> So is a spot for 1 day the same as all days?



Yes


----------



## catfish

Great turn out today!!! And the sun just came out !!!


----------



## TieDye

Have the 2021 Fall dates been finalized yet?


----------



## bashton

Thanks Lisa and Jerry! Once again, a great swap and lots of fun. So nice to get out there and see some old friends and make new ones.

Most have no idea the amount of work and hours it takes to make this happen. I salute you!

Love this hobby, even if I wasn't able to buy any bikes this time, dammit!

Bashton


----------



## koolbikes

Thank You Lisa, Jerry and Crew for keeping the Memory Lane Classic Bicycle Hobby Alive !
What a Great Swap Meet Again ! ... Look forward to the Fall Meet !!


----------



## catfish

This was the best bicycle swap meet I've been too in years !!! Great turnout. Lots of vendors. Lots of sales!!! And the location is perfect.


----------



## Spacecowboy

Thanks again for the great swap, Lisa and Jerry.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

A fantastic time again at the swap meet .Thank you Lisa / Jerry, the swap meet is in a great town everything very close everyone very nice. I cant wait till the next one and thanks to everyone who gave me some great deals and bought parts from me as well .


----------

